# Hey all!



## Tinythings

Hey everyone! I’m new here and currently trying to conceive after my husband had a recent vasectomy reversal!

I’m 34 and have two kids, an 8 year old daughter and a 12 year old son. My husband had a vasectomy reversal in August and this is our first month of trying since then. Hopefully we get lucky this month!

Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## mimi4

Hi! I keep my fingers crossed. Good luck


----------



## ChrisHerlihy

hello, welcome!


----------

